# Leopard gecko prolaps?



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi everyone! I`ve noticed something wierd about my little one today and i was thinking maybe some of you can help me! I want to know wich was the cause of this. I`m not keeping them on sand so i really don`t know. I was giving her once in a while some big mealworms so i was thinking maybe this is the cause.Here are some pics of the little one, she`s about 2 months old or less.Thanks for any comments!

Have a nice day,
Alex


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

the bigger mealies might have been too big. Looks like a rectal prolapse so a vets trip is in order. Don't attempt anything yourself just keep it as clean as poss so kitchen roll subsrate and no loose livefood!


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Agreed, vets as soon as possible, the longer she's prolapsed the higher the chances of infection are


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

I would go to a vet if i had a good one around, but unfortunately i dont have a vet. Anything else? Pls what can i do?


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Can i give her some medication or something. I really don`t have a vet so this is my biggest problem here!


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

You need to find a vet, there is nothing you can do to reverse this, if you don't find a vet she is going to die, simple as, its horibble I know. but you really need to get to a vet, either the prolapse will kill her or she'll become infected and dies from septicemia


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

a prolapse has to be dealt with by a vet which unfortunately if u cannot access could prove difficult

what to do for now is keep it moist do NOT let it dry out in anyway at all

if it worsens it may need surgery which will prove very difficult if u have no vet..

medication should also not be administered if you do not know what is needed.. medication is not usually given unless an operation is required and an infection to be avoided


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a qualified vet in Romania but is very far away from me,it`s in the other part of Romania for about 800km and it`s the only one i know who can treat reptiles.I`m really sad about the little one bcs i cannot do anything for her. I had a problem with another one and she past away because no one knew what to do. I hate romanian vets, in fact i really hate my country!!! I`m just standing here looking at the little one how she suffer and cannot do anything for my baby!  i really love her
She is Milka


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

get it to the vets, its a bit irresponsible keeping reps when the nearest rep vet is 800kms away, almost as believable as you living in romania!, get it to the vets pronto


----------



## Luke87 (Dec 31, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> get it to the vets, its a bit irresponsible keeping reps when the nearest rep vet is 800kms away, almost as believable as you living in romania!, get it to the vets pronto


 
Harsh but fair, first thing i did when i bought my first rep was check the qualified herp vets around, and then go give them a visit to check it out!

I do however feel sorry for you and your leo!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

The prolapse is relatively small actually.

Prepare a syrupy mixture of sugar and water (Warm some water and dissolve the sugar into it completely, then allow it to COOL!).

You can then paint this syrup onto the prolapse itself with a cotton bud or other delicate tool. The concentrated mixture draws the fluid out of the prolapse, hopefully allowing it to retract by itself. (fluid gathering is what causes the swelling after the initial irritation of the prolapsed part "coming out")

Sometimes it can be hard for people in the UK to realise they live in relative luxury in terms of what they can offer their pets. Some people here live an hour away from a quaified vet and still need shouting at to go!

Let us know how it goes, she should be ok if the syrup works. 
You obviously care very much and we should do all we can to offer help in a difficult situation.
Lotte***


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you for the advice Saedcantas. I will try it. i would do anything for the little one. And alphakenny1, belive me, i`m from Romania and i wish i wasnt born here.Excuse my bad english and thank you guys again for the help.

Good day,
Alex


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh, one more thing. How often should i give her mealies and how small should they be. I hope she`ll get better soon!:notworthy:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I will PM you Alex


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> I will PM you Alex


Thank you! I`m waiting your PM.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

*Lottes (**Saedcantas) advice is spot on here. If this doesn't work then your best best is to keep the area moist with vaseline (petroleum jelly) this can be applied 2-3 times a day, and will prevent most infections or continued swelling. If there is a closer vet, then that vet can ring the specialist and find out the procedures...

Andy
*


----------



## mellage (Jun 16, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> You need to find a vet, there is nothing you can do to reverse this, if you don't find a vet she is going to die, simple as, its horibble I know. but you really need to get to a vet, either the prolapse will kill her or she'll become infected and dies from septicemia


You know that simply isnt true and is just going to scare the owner half to death, this happened to mine, she didnt see a vet and his fine. Now i'm not saying that I woudnt have taken her to a vet if there was one at 8pm on sunday night but he was put in the airing cupboard for 3 days to check he could poop without it happening again, vasline on the prolaspe and guess what she's still here now!


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you Andy. I`ll try to find Vaseline tomorrow. Where should i look for this product? The pet pharmacy or regular human pharmacy? And please tell me what is the amount of water and sugar to create the syrup mentioned by Lottes. 

Alex


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

mellage said:


> You know that simply isnt true and is just going to scare the owner half to death, this happened to mine, she didnt see a vet and his fine. Now i'm not saying that I woudnt have taken her to a vet if there was one at 8pm on sunday night but he was put in the airing cupboard for 3 days to check he could poop without it happening again, vasline on the prolaspe and guess what she's still here now!


 
Tbf I think gothgirl is just being cautious for the sake of the leo not to scare anyone. If one of my geckos had a prolapse I'd probably be at the vets faster than you can say prolapse. I understand in this case the person cant get to the vets but I think people are just trying to point out worst case scenerios so that the person knows what to expect/look out for if worse comes to worst, which I think is good in a way so they can expect things and just take precautions, its not a case of it not being true its just a possibility that could occur. 

I hope your gecko is ok though!! Would a closer vet not perhaps have an idea what to do if you become more concerned and as someone has said could a local vet not contact the specialist for you on your behalf.

Good luck!


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Well vaseline is pretty common in the UK, and is a human product (used for a variety of things), and shouldn't be too hard to find.
As for the sugary water, i've only used it a couple of times for this type of problem, and I have kept adding sugar until it stops dissolving (adding is small quantities is best for this). There may be other ways to do this, but this works. It is important to note though, that it is not infalible, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.

Andy


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

shakw0n said:


> Thank you Andy. I`ll try to find Vaseline tomorrow. Where should i look for this product? The pet pharmacy or regular human pharmacy?


 hi Alex ~ they should have Vaseline ~ petrolium jeleu, vaselină El este uneori folosit pe un bebeluºi de jos aºa cã poate cu produsele de bebeluº.(and I really hope I got that right my romanian is bad) ~ in the regular human pharmacy


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks SleepyD  .I understand perfectly what u`ve just sad. I will try tomorrow in the human pharmacy. I talked to a vet earlier and i will take the little one for a visit. Maybe he will give her some medication to stop the swelling and prevent the infection.I`ll let u know how she`s doing 

Thanks guys,
Alex


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

good luck


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> The prolapse is relatively small actually.
> 
> Prepare a syrupy mixture of sugar and water (Warm some water and dissolve the sugar into it completely, then allow it to COOL!).
> 
> ...



I made the syrup. I used cotton buds gently over the prolapse and in seconds she started to poo. It wasn`t a poo ,just a fluid. She seems to like it because she raise her tail up and let me do the job. But i`m a little bit worried because she was licking the spot where i`ve put the syrup.Is it ok if she licks some sugar? Or should i wipe her ass? )

Alex


----------



## KnD Plant (Jan 2, 2009)

omg LOL sorry but i found the last part of your message funny i cant explain how much im laughing right now...... im sure your baby will be fine keep a close eye on her and if it gets any worse then you will have to pull something out your ass to get her to a vet but if she has done a doo doo im sure thats a pretty good sign...


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

I know it seems funny, but belive me, when i sad i would do anything for my little ones, i mean it! I lost one and i dont want it to happen again.I care for my babys very much. And to get back on the subject, it`s the first time i`m doing this and i just want to know if i`m doing it ok! Btw, i separate the little one from the other 2 leos!


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok so i`m back. She stoped eating from yesterday she refused the mealies. She poo again when i was trying to put the syrup on the prolapse.It`s a good sign? I`m worried because she wont eat. I think she`s stresed because i put her alone in a smaller container. I guess she don`t like it. I went to a local pharmacy and i asked about VASELINE PETROLEUM JELLY and they looked at me like..:shock: so i went to 3 different pharmacy and no luck. All i got is some Pharmaceutic vaseline but i don`t know if it`s ok to try it.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

> All i got is some Pharmaceutic vaseline but i don`t know if it`s ok to try it.


was this what the pharmacy gave you and what colour is it?


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah. I ask for Vaseline petroleum jelly ,,and they didn`t have or heard about this product. And they told me they have just pharmaceutic vaseline... and i took some of this stuff.. this is how it looks like ..










Btw .. i took a picture of the poo she made earlier. :whistling2: Can i post the pic? Just want to know if it`s ok! 

Thanks D


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

shakw0n said:


> Yeah. I ask for Vaseline petroleum jelly ,,and they didn`t have or heard about this product. And they told me they have just pharmaceutic vaseline... and i took some of this stuff.. this is how it looks like ..


would say it looks like high grade vaseline 


> Btw .. i took a picture of the poo she made earlier. :whistling2: Can i post the pic? Just want to know if it`s ok!


should be fine ~ have seen far worse posted


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Here goes!









The 2 yellowish spots doesn`t look to good to me .. correct me if i`m wrong!I want to mention that she didnt eat from yesterday and this poo was from an hour ago!


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

It looks a little bit runny but I have no idea what those 2 yellow lumps are! Theyre really odd!


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

vickylolage said:


> It looks a little bit runny but I have no idea what those 2 yellow lumps are! Theyre really odd!


They almost look like re-absorbed eggs...


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree they MAY be re absorbed eggs., and that could have caused enough straining for the problem

how is the pro lapse looking now?


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Could it be re-absorbed eggs if she`s only 2 months old? The prolapse is the same like it was yesterday nothing changed.!I`ve done some research on the vaseline i bought today and it seems to be the right one. I`ll put some on the prolapse and hope the little one gets better soon. 

cheers,
Alex


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Its not anything to do with the sugary syrup stuff your using is it? Coz it kinda looks like sugary balls :/ did the balls have a grainy texture? I dont know if she would poop out any sugar that was absorbed? If it is absored that is.


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

I think you are right vickylolage, because last night i`ve put some syrup on the prolapse.Mistery solved... i think! Should i be worried about those 2 yellow lumps?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

The two yellow lumps look like Urates to me, they can appear crystalline and yellow when the reptile is very dehydrated, perhaps dehydration is an associated problem with the prolapse in the first place?

Why would a gecko poo out "re-absorbed" eggs?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> The two yellow lumps look like Urates to me, they can appear crystalline and yellow when the reptile is very dehydrated, perhaps dehydration is an associated problem with the prolapse in the first place?
> 
> Why would a gecko poo out "re-absorbed" eggs?


 
no idea.. just looked like wee eggs.. im not scientific like u.. you would know far bettern than me Lotte.. :lol2:


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

She didn`t eat for 2days. Last night i tryied to give her some mealworms and she refused to eat.I put 8 mealies in a bottle cap and let them in the gecko`s container. Today when i came home from work i looked in the cap and realised that the mealies were gone.I looked under the paper towel and i didn`t find any. And then i wanted to see with my own eyes, and i gave her another one .. she started eating again! I think it`s a good sign, isnt it? I checked the prolapse too and i think it looks better than yesterday. I`ll try to bath her tonight in syrup and after one hour i`ll put some vaseline.I hope it`s ok what i`m doing here! 

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

sparkle said:


> no idea.. just looked like wee eggs.. im not scientific like u.. you would know far bettern than me Lotte.. :lol2:


:lol2on't worry sparkle! I just mean't that re-absorbed eggs would be just that, Re-absorbed!!!

Honestly it looks like tyical dehydrated urate crystals, severe dehydration would affect the function of your leos bowel and could easily be a contributing factor.

Do you have any pet shops near to you alex? There is a product called "hydrolife" that helps rehydrate reptiles faster and replaces lost electrolytes (sugars and salts etc) It may be beneficial at this point.

I'm suprised that the prolapse hasnt retracted yet since it was very small compared to the majority i've ever dealt with! 
Did you try everything?
Icing sugar (for cakes)
Sugar syrup
A shallow lukewarm sugar solution bath
Vaseline
Gentle manipulation of the area AFTER one of the above treatments to try and encourage the prolapse back in when it is most likely to be able to go.

Can you get new pictures of how it looks now?

Lotte***


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

GothGirl said:


> You need to find a vet, there is nothing you can do to reverse this, if you don't find a vet she is going to die, simple as, its horibble I know. but you really need to get to a vet, either the prolapse will kill her or she'll become infected and dies from septicemia





GothGirl said:


> They almost look like re-absorbed eggs...


I think it's safe to say you've offered enough made up advice on this topic now :2thumb:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> I think it's safe to say you've offered enough made up advice on this topic now :2thumb:


Made up??
No need for it mate, its not made up, I was under the impression there is nothing *legally* that a normal person can do with a prolapse, as its something that should be dealt with by a vet, and I wasn't the only one who said they could be re-absorbed eggs, so no need to aim the sarcasm at me.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> The two yellow lumps look like Urates to me, they can appear crystalline and yellow when the reptile is very dehydrated, perhaps dehydration is an associated problem with the prolapse in the first place?


 
As far as Im aware dehydartion doesnt usually lead to prolapse as it would take more liquids from the body to try and keep the muscle thats been pushed out in working order. It would also put strain on the animal to fight off any infection which isnt good if its dehydrated. I worked on a farm for a while and worked with sheep who had prolapsed (its surprisingly common) and they werent dehydrated, prolapse is the last thing something would do if its dehydrated. I could be wrong as it may be different in reps.

Prolapses sometimes come from weak bowl muscles (maybe try getting some more fibre and minerals into his/her diet somehow maybe if you can get your hands on some supplimets) or prehaps if he/she has strained too much it may have caused the prolapse?

Im not 100% sure its just a suggestion 

hope the little one gets better!



also Saedcantas I think your being a bit rude towards people. Everyone is simply trying to help and saying someone is giving "made up advice" is not called for.


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

I dust the mealworms with JBL microcalcium from monday to friday and in the weekend i dust them with JBL TerraVit. I hope those are ok for the little ones.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

shakw0n said:


> I dust the mealworms with JBL microcalcium from monday to friday and in the weekend i dust them with JBL TerraVit. I hope those are ok for the little ones.


Sounds Fine Love x


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

vickylolage said:


> As far as Im aware dehydartion doesnt usually lead to prolapse as it would take more liquids from the body to try and keep the muscle thats been pushed out in working order. It would also put strain on the animal to fight off any infection which isnt good if its dehydrated. I worked on a farm for a while and worked with sheep who had prolapsed (its surprisingly common) and they werent dehydrated, prolapse is the last thing something would do if its dehydrated. I could be wrong as it may be different in reps.
> 
> Prolapses sometimes come from weak bowl muscles (maybe try getting some more fibre and minerals into his/her diet somehow maybe if you can get your hands on some supplimets) or prehaps if he/she has strained too much it may have caused the prolapse?
> 
> ...


I was to the point with one person who was much much less constructive than me towards the original poster. "Made up" is hardly rude.

I didn't suggest that dehydration would be a causative factor just that serious dehydration in geckos would no doubt exacerbate any existing problems that may have led to the prolapse.

My question to Gothgirl would be;
How do those two small yellowish objects "almost" look like re-absorbed eggs when you've never seen a re-absorbed egg in your life? Nothing to argue here, a re-absorbed egg would be re-absorbed into the body as is suggested by the adjective! Ergo, you couldn't have ever seen one...

It's interesting how quickly people tell me I'm being rude when infact a number of people were exceptionally rude to Alex and gave him little useful advice if any owing to his situation. Yet, I offered constructive advice based on GENUINE EXPERIENCE but I'm rude so nevermind.

Lotte***


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> I was to the point with one person who was much much less constructive than me towards the original poster. "Made up" is hardly rude.
> 
> I didn't suggest that dehydration would be a causative factor just that serious dehydration in geckos would no doubt exacerbate any existing problems that may have led to the prolapse.
> 
> ...


 
I wasnt angling for a fight I was simply saying there was no need nor did I say that you difintively said that dehydration was the cause I was just making a statement on my own EXPERIENCE. You pulled people up on their rudeness towards Alex so you being rude towards others does that not make you equally as bad? Anyway Im not arguing with you I was only saying.

Hope your gecko is ok Alex


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> :lol2on't worry sparkle! I just mean't that re-absorbed eggs would be just that, Re-absorbed!!!
> 
> Honestly it looks like tyical dehydrated urate crystals, severe dehydration would affect the function of your leos bowel and could easily be a contributing factor.
> 
> ...



I`ve tried the sugar syrup and vaseline, and now i`m prepareing the shallow lukewarm solution bath. I cannot manipulate the area because she wont stay still. I`ll try harder tonight! I`ll post new pics soon, Lotte! 
Oh and btw.. she made a poo, but today it doesnt look the same as the day before. Its just a white lump(yow know,just like the one in normal situation) and that yellow lump again.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i thought it might be shrivelled eggies.. my rescue WD had horrid yellow eggs removed by the vet when we had her admitted..

and they looked TINY and yellow..

i spose re-absorbed is the wrong thing.. sorry me bad :blush:

the fact shes eating is good.. has the pro-lapse went back in at all???


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> I was to the point with one person who was much much less constructive than me towards the original poster. "Made up" is hardly rude.
> 
> I didn't suggest that dehydration would be a causative factor just that serious dehydration in geckos would no doubt exacerbate any existing problems that may have led to the prolapse.
> 
> ...


I think i've misdescribed something here, I was thinking more along the lines of when you get the eggs drained and they pass the empty shells? Or when they pass shrunken/half developed eggs?
Maybe not fully reabsorbed but the same kind of thing.

And I wasn't being rude, I was being blunt, the majority of prolapses that I've heard of, if not dealt with by a vet, lead to infection and death, how is telling someone they NEED to see a vet, being rude?

As apposed to someone having a rant at how badly done to they are? :whistling2:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

GothGirl said:


> As apposed to someone having a rant at how badly done to they are? :whistling2:


It's not about me, or you, suprisingly enough...

This guy needed help and he wasn't given any that he could put into practice until I offered some. (aside from someone mentioning to keep it moist)

Guesswork and scaremongering don't help, you convinced Alex that your suggestion of "re-absorbed" eggs was feasible with incredible ease, all it takes is an undue authoratative tone and the misinformation has occurred.



> Sometimes it can be hard for people in the UK to realise they live in relative luxury in terms of what they can offer their pets. Some people here live an hour away from a quaified vet and still need shouting at to go!


Someone show me where I "pulled" everyone up on their rudeness in the above quote? I should have been much more direct.

Asking Gothgirl to graciously backout of topics where she obviously has nothing beneficial to offer is something I'm more than prepared to do, I don't see it as rude, I see it as damage management when an animals' welfare is at risk in a difficult circumstance.

Alex, Let me know how the bath goes and do try to get those pictures taken 
Feel free to PM me
Lotte***

p.s: I should point out, after the first page lots of people gave good advice and some fantastic advice.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Since when is "your gecko has a prolapse, go see a vets" bad or unhelpful advice?


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Errr saying people in the UK dont realise what relative luxuries I believe is pretty much a dig at people who said he needed to get to a vet. To be fair a lot of people travel fair distances to get to a decent rep vet in the UK maybe not as far as Alex may have had to but still. To be honest I dont give a toss what you say Im bored of this pathetic arguement now all I said was I thought you were being rude which you were with your sarcasm.

Gothgirl is very good at giving advice and looking after animals her suggestions and advice were not "made up" as you put it she was trying to help which having an arguement on this thread isnt going to do as it will end up being locked which wont help the gecko. End of discussion.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

GothGirl said:


> *You need to find a vet,* there is nothing you can do to reverse this, if you don't find a vet she is going to die, simple as, its horibble I know. but you really need to get to a vet, either the prolapse will kill her or she'll become infected and dies from septicemia


Be honest with yourself and re-read your own words, I know you're not going to back down so it doesn't really matter.

The 6 words in bold are perfectly acceptable and accurate, if he could find a Vet that really would be ideal.

It's the sensationalist rubbish you typed afterwards that is inaccurate and unhelpful*
Lotte***


*like the completely made up tripe you've written in your SpecialGeckos website MBD section...


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Be honest with yourself and re-read your own words, I know you're not going to back down so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> The 6 words in bold are perfectly acceptable and accurate, if he could find a Vet that really would be ideal.
> 
> ...


Believe what you will but if its made up then the BSAVA made it up, as its part of our curriculum at college.
I'm not posting anymore on here, I've offered what I can and all this arguing isn't helping the guy.


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Please guys... stop! All i wanted was some help and some advices.What you just started here i see every day on the romanian forums and to be honest didn`t helped me that much. I have a gecko who is in pain now .. i really want to help the little one.I need an answer now, the bath went well, she licked some syrup  should i put her in warm watter now because her toes and belly are sticky now?


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

I dont think she likes being sticky. What should i do now?I was thinking to put some vaseline on the prolapse after i wash her with some warm watter. Is it ok to do this?


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Give her a wash. luke warm water the usual way.
Maybe get some cotton buds and rub some of it off


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

shakw0n said:


> I dont think she likes being sticky. What should i do now?


Wash it off love, if she doesn't like being sticky, plus you don't want her injesting too much of it if she tries to lick it off, as that much sugar won't be good for her.

Have you managed to find a vet you can get to? I still think its best you go see one if you can, as there's only so much you can do yourself.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

shakw0n said:


> I dont think she likes being sticky. What should i do now?I was thinking to put some vaseline on the prolapse after i wash her with some warm watter. Is it ok to do this?


 
also spray the paper towels on her floor of her vivarium

keep them moist..

but a prolapse may not go back in on its own.. you may have to try to find a vet to ensure her recovery


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> Wash it off love, if she doesn't like being sticky, plus you don't want her injesting too much of it if she tries to lick it off, as that much sugar won't be good for her.
> 
> Have you managed to find a vet you can get to? I still think its best you go see one if you can, as there's only so much you can do yourself.


i`ve sent some pics to the vet who`s far away from me but she didn`t reply  so no vets soon for the little one. I think it`s a waste of tine with the vets bcs i really dont think i`ll fine one soon. Told u i hate Romania! I`ve lost one bcs i couldnt find a good vet months ago!


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

shakw0n said:


> i`ve sent some pics to the vet who`s far away from me but she didn`t reply  so no vets soon for the little one. I think it`s a waste of tine with the vets bcs i really dont think i`ll fine one soon. Told u i hate Romania! I`ve lost one bcs i couldnt find a good vet months ago!


Even if they're not a reptile vet, a normal vet will be able to do something to ease her discomfort, are there any vets at all in your area?


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> Even if they're not a reptile vet, a normal vet will be able to do something to ease her discomfort, are there any vets at all in your area?


 There are some vets but only for dogs and cats and would u let youre liittle one in the hands of a vet like this? I think not. I`ve heard a lot about them. They like to try new things on reptiles because they dont treat reptiles every day, maybe one in a year. I went to one usual vet with my other gecko who past away and u know what? he asked me: Whats this? A triton? And the other vet was like: NO NO it`s a salamander..... what the **** guys,.,, would ytou let those vets to treat your leos if u were in my case? So .. now u know how stupid they are!!


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

shakw0n said:


> There are some vets but only for dogs and cats and would u let youre liittle one in the hands of a vet like this? I think not. I`ve heard a lot about them. They like to try new things on reptiles because they dont treat reptiles every day, maybe one in a year. I went to one usual vet with my other gecko who past away and u know what? he asked me: Whats this? A triton? And the other vet was like: NO NO it`s a salamander..... what the **** guys,.,, would ytou let those vets to treat your leos if u were in my case? So .. now u know how stupid they are!!


Granted some vets are clueless when it comes to reptiles, but a prolapse is a common problem, for a lot of species, and the treatment quite similar. The vet will at least have an idea of what to do, and be able to give antibiotics and pain killers, they can also provide somethnig you can't, a completley sterile enviroment to prevent infection.
At least try?


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

I`ll post some new pics in minutes. 
To treat her i think she needs some chirurgical intervention and to do this an anesthezic is needed to put her to sleep because she wont stay still. If the vet make one little mistake ..my leo is gone forever, and i dont want that to happen!


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

New pics!






















































What do you think? It`s been 3 days now since she has prolapse. From your experience ..is it better or is it worst?


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

shakw0n said:


> I`ll post some new pics in minutes.
> To treat her i think she needs some chirurgical intervention and to do this an anesthezic is needed to put her to sleep because she wont stay still. If the vet make one little mistake ..my leo is gone forever, and i dont want that to happen!


I know that, and I can understand your worry and upset, but keeping a gecko with a prolapse if you can't do anything to rectify it, *could* lead to a very painful death of infection, and surely you don't want that? at least speak to a normal vets and see if they can do anything?
In my honest opinon, there's very little a normal person can do for a prolapse, in ANY species, without experience or help from a qualified veterinarian, the risks are too high.
I understand that your situation isn't ideal, but in this case I think normal vet is better than no vet?


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

I will try to go tomorrow to a vet. Thanks guys! At least the other 2 are doing good.
You know .. one year ago i bought an sick iguana and i didn`t knew that she was sick. i struggle with her for almost 5 months .. she had skin disease, broken legs, MBD, her spines started to fall from the skin disease...(if you look through my oldest post you`ll see me asking for help and no one helped me).. and now .. with many medications and vitamins and uvb light .. she`s doing fine .. after all i`ve been through with her!! NO MBD , no skin disease , no nothing and i didn`t took her to a vet!... .. the name is Korky.Hope u like her!


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

She's a very pretty Iggy, lovely green, well done you :2thumb:

I'm glad you're taking the leo to the vets, in my opinion its not got better, but at least it hasn't got much worse.

Let us know how the vets goes?


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

I finaly went to some vets, but they told me she`s to small to do something for her. They couldnt do anything for her. They gave me some antibiotics but i don`t think this will change the situation. So what now? The vet who`s far away from me saw the pics and told me the same thing, she`s too small for a chirurgical intervention, and if keep her vivarium clean every day she can have a normal life even if she have this prolapse.I will collect poo samples for the next 4 days to take them to the vet, maybe he will be able to tell me what is the cause of the prolapse. So .. i`m very sad in this moment.

Alex


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Alex....feel at a loss really, all you can do is keep doing what you are doing with the sugar water and vaseline, and keeping clean her viv and equipment....

I think you said earlier there was a Romanian forum / site, there may be a chance that if you post for a herp vet closer to you, that someone may know of one... its a long shot I know, but worth a try if you haven't already.

Fingers crossed for her


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh Alex I am so so sorry.

I know you have tried everything...

I really dont know what else to suggst maybe Lotte can help more ( saedcantes)

I just wanted you to know im thinking of you even though I cant think of anything else to suggest..

xxx


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya Alex,

From the newer pics I'm a little confused and curious over the situation, That the "prolapse" looks exactly the same after a number of days is peculiar, that it is also so very small, I wonder did the vet you saw confirm what they thought the prolapse was?
I am beginning to wonder if it is more just the inner surface of the cloaca itself rather than a protruding organ or otherwise.

When your gecko poos what exactly happens? That it is pooing fairly normally and that it hasn't led to the "prolapse" becoming larger, leads me to wonder about it's nature.

Do you know if your gecko was sexed before you bought it? Could this be the result of damage during "popping"?

I'm also very suprised that the vet you went to see couldn't do anything and that "surgical intervention" was even discussed.
This "prolapse" appears to fall well short of needing surgical intervention, I've seen and dealt with dozens over the years and I'm just suprised. But I imagine if the vet isnt reptile specific, perhaps they just arent willing to try anything.

I do believe this could be fairly easily manipulated back into place by a vet who was confident enough. 

Is your gecko still eating, active, drinking?
Lotte***


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

I hope she gets better. I think the idea of maybe trying the romanian forum and seeing if anyone knows a specialist nearer to you might help. Or as Saedcantas said it could be something else. Swollen bum maybe if shes been constipated and really pushed? (Thats not very scientific but still lol)


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes Lotte, my leo is still eating and he`s eating a lot. I`m afraid to give her more than 6-7 little mealworms because of the prolapse(don`t want the prolapse to get bigger). She didn`t eat anything for about 2 days , but that was 3days ago when the prolapse appeared. I`m begining to think she was constipated. I`ll take some new pics tonight and i`ll post a pic of the poo sample i took last night(it was just white lumps). I told you i separate her from the other 2leos(they have rigid things like wood and i`m affraid not to harm herself and i think she`s a lil bit stressed in the new enclosure) but she`s active and she`s drinking watter.I`ve notticed that she make a wierd sound once in a while like a schrech(i dont know the exact word for the sound she makes) i think she`s in pain.
"Do you know if your gecko was sexed before you bought it? Could this be the result of damage during "popping"?"
 Yes, i told them i want a female choco albino, and the person who went to Hungary brought me this little beauty. But she didn`t had that problem when i recieved her. And YES i think it`s the result of damage was durin the popping. I think it was my fault giving her bigger mealworms.(i just wannted to get her fat tail faster). I`m telling you guys .. the vets HAVE NO IDEEA ABOUT REPTILES AND please BELIVE ME when i`m telling u this!Thanks again guys.

new pics tonight!
Alex


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Is there any way you can get hold of other foods? Although many people use just mealworms in the US at least, if your girl has potential issues with her cloaca it may be in her best interests to find foods with a lower chitin (shell) content compared to overall size. Small cockroaches or crickets would be a better food for her, not only in terms of reducing the potential for trouble but also in terms of helping her gain weight.

It all sounds pretty promising to me, I would keep moisturising the area with the Vaseline you bought (just incase!) but see how she goes. 

New pics and regular updates are certainly a good idea 
Best wishes
Lotte***


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Well.. the situation got worse! I`m STUNNED of what i just saw minutes ago. Really i dont know how to start. I was taking pictures of the little one and after that i put some antibiotics on the prolapse.5 minutes after she poo in my hand, this time the poo was normal. I moist the paper towel a little bit and after that i put her back in her enclosure. I was watching her for about 5 minutes and then belive me ..i was shocked of what i saw. She start shaking!!! The tail was shaking, the legs were shaking , her entire body just shaked. I dont think she was shaking because it`s too cold in her enclosure.It was like suddent shakes like epileptics do! If someone know whats this all about .. please let me know! I dont know if this message will make it because i have some problems with my internet provider, but if it does and you can read this post please reply as fast as u [email protected]!Well.. the situation got worse! I`m STUNNED of what i just saw minutes ago. Really i dont know how to start. I was taking pictures of the little one and after that i put some antibiotics on the prolapse.5 minutes after she poo in my hand, this time the poo was normal. I moist the paper towel a little bit and after that i put her back in her enclosure. I was watching her for about 5 minutes and then belive me ..i was shocked of what i saw. She start shaking!!! The tail was shaking, the legs were shaking , her entire body just shaked. I dont think she was shaking because it`s too cold in her enclosure.It was like suddent shakes like epileptics do.If some of u know whats this all about please, just let me know. I tried to find some translation for epilepsy to make myself understood. I think what my leo judt had seems to be - convulsion, fit,spasm. I think i have a serious problem here and i really dont know what should i do. Please reply as fast as u can and let me know what u think!

Thank you,
Alex


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Are you still there Alex? It is serious honey, there are many things that could have caused the seizure and I hope that she isn't in shock.... I can't help much, has she drunk any water today?


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes, she drunk some water after she had those convulsions and after that i gave her 6-7 little mealworms, there was no problem eating. But i`m still worried about what she had earlier. It`s not a good sign, i`m sure of that!

Alex


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Did you manage to get hold of any other livefood for her? Good to see she's not dehydrated, when I re-read your earlier post about the all white poo (i missed it, sorry!), then that was a worry too.... When are you dropping a sample off to the vet?

I think at the moment, its all about keeping her comfortable, and carrying on with what you are doing already.... there are lots of reasons for her problems, but a sample tested by the vet would help to see what she needs.

I'm still keepng my fingers crossed for you and her


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

I`ll take the poo samples to the vet on monday, he told me he need poo from 3 diferent days. I`ll try to get her some small crickets on monday.

Alex*


----------



## harryallard (Apr 19, 2008)

try to get some crickets!


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

I think its time to try to establish what is causing the prolapse/eversion. only then will you have some chance of treating it. Firstly, get the faecal sample checked. You will need a fresh preparation examined for parasites and a sample sent to the lab for culture. ANY vet can do this Any parasites found can be treated with metronidazole or fenbendazole depending on the parasite. What are the viv issues and what calcium supps are you giving. MBD can cause flacidity of the cloaca and muscle fasiculations (convulsions). From your pictures it looks more like a cloacal eversion than a prolapse. I would question the sex of this guy. " small yellowish bodies could easily be hemipenal plugs. Make sure your setup (temps, humid hide etc) are perfect, check your Ca supplementation and i would probably add a low intensity UV tube. Also get the faeces tested for parasites
Goodluck


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

rodneyvet said:


> I think its time to try to establish what is causing the prolapse/eversion. only then will you have some chance of treating it. Firstly, get the faecal sample checked. You will need a fresh preparation examined for parasites and a sample sent to the lab for culture. ANY vet can do this Any parasites found can be treated with metronidazole or fenbendazole depending on the parasite. What are the viv issues and what calcium supps are you giving. MBD can cause flacidity of the cloaca and muscle fasiculations (convulsions). From your pictures it looks more like a cloacal eversion than a prolapse. I would question the sex of this guy. " small yellowish bodies could easily be hemipenal plugs. Make sure your setup (temps, humid hide etc) are perfect, check your Ca supplementation and i would probably add a low intensity UV tube. Also get the faeces tested for parasites
> Goodluck


:notworthy:
Glad of your input Rodney!
Lotte***


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

the main problem is that shakw0n is finding it damned difficult to find the veterinary help in Romania that many here in the UK take for granted ~ think the nearest qualified rep vet to him is over 800km away (about 500 miles) ~ and the nearer ordinary vets he has found gave him antibiotics and said there's nothing else they can do


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> the main problem is that shakw0n is finding it damned difficult to find the veterinary help in Romania that many here in the UK take for granted ~ think the nearest qualified rep vet to him is over 800km away (about 500 miles) ~ and the nearer ordinary vets he has found gave him antibiotics and said there's nothing else they can do


As I said any vet can do the faecal tests, if the results are posted i will send a dose rate for the appropriate therapy based on thae animals weight, any vet sholud then be able to supply


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> :notworthy:
> Glad of your input Rodney!
> Lotte***


Thanks Lotte, anytime


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Rodney 4tw


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

Sollytear said:


> Rodney 4tw


 Sorry, Im probably showing my age but I dont really know what this means... thanks, I think :whistling2:


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

rodneyvet said:


> Sorry, Im probably showing my age but I dont really know what this means... thanks, I think :whistling2:


 
it means for the win 
Beefing you up basically lol

Must say I agree though. :2thumb:


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats very kind, thank-you


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

rodneyvet said:


> I think its time to try to establish what is causing the prolapse/eversion. only then will you have some chance of treating it. Firstly, get the faecal sample checked. You will need a fresh preparation examined for parasites and a sample sent to the lab for culture. ANY vet can do this Any parasites found can be treated with metronidazole or fenbendazole depending on the parasite. What are the viv issues and what calcium supps are you giving. MBD can cause flacidity of the cloaca and muscle fasiculations (convulsions). From your pictures it looks more like a cloacal eversion than a prolapse. I would question the sex of this guy. " small yellowish bodies could easily be hemipenal plugs. Make sure your setup (temps, humid hide etc) are perfect, check your Ca supplementation and i would probably add a low intensity UV tube. Also get the faeces tested for parasites
> Goodluck



I`m using JBL TerraVit as supliments and minerals(saturday and sunday) and JBL MicroCalcium 5days/week. Unfortunately i didnt make it to the vet bcs i was woring late and i didn`t had time. I hope i`ll make it this week.


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

This pics were made on 10.01.2009


















And 11.01.2009




































Let me know what you think.

Alex*


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

rodneyvet said:


> I think its time to try to establish what is causing the prolapse/eversion. only then will you have some chance of treating it. Firstly, get the faecal sample checked. You will need a fresh preparation examined for parasites and a sample sent to the lab for culture. ANY vet can do this Any parasites found can be treated with metronidazole or fenbendazole depending on the parasite. What are the viv issues and what calcium supps are you giving. MBD can cause flacidity of the cloaca and muscle fasiculations (convulsions). From your pictures it looks more like a cloacal eversion than a prolapse. I would question the sex of this guy. " small yellowish bodies could easily be hemipenal plugs. Make sure your setup (temps, humid hide etc) are perfect, check your Ca supplementation and i would probably add a low intensity UV tube. Also get the faeces tested for parasites
> Goodluck


I use paper towels as a substrate, calcium dish, water changed daily, the temps are 31-32 degree Celsium during the day and 26-27 during the night. I have a humid hide. Can do something about the cloacal eversion, there is a treatment for this?She will have muscle fasiculations for the rest of her life? I really dont think it`s a prolapse after all. Please let me know what can i do for her. I hope i`ll make it to the vet today for the faeces test for parasites.

Thanks, 
Alex*


----------



## Natalie-UK (Jun 27, 2008)

the only person that can help is a reptile vet, eavan if it means travelling it is worth it to cure your leo. keep the viv clean, and keep your eye on the prolapes.


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

shakw0n said:


> I use paper towels as a substrate, calcium dish, water changed daily, the temps are 31-32 degree Celsium during the day and 26-27 during the night. I have a humid hide. Can do something about the cloacal eversion, there is a treatment for this?She will have muscle fasiculations for the rest of her life? I really dont think it`s a prolapse after all. Please let me know what can i do for her. I hope i`ll make it to the vet today for the faeces test for parasites.
> 
> Thanks,
> Alex*


If the "convulsions " are due to calcium issues, correcting them will sort out the problem, You may need a liquid calcium supplement. Get the faeces checked so we are not shooting in the dark. Is she well?, feeding etc?


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

rodneyvet said:


> If the "convulsions " are due to calcium issues, correcting them will sort out the problem, You may need a liquid calcium supplement. Get the faeces checked so we are not shooting in the dark. Is she well?, feeding etc?


Yes Rodney, she`s well. I took the faeces to the vet and tomorrow i`ll get the results. I saw her last night dinking water. She has moments when she`s eating and she has moments when she`s not eating. But i think she`s not eating because of the stress. She`s a little bit stressed because of the enclosure. I put her in a box to prevent the other 2 leos from getting sick/ill or any kind of parasites from the little one. You suggest putting her back with the other 2 leos?


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi guys
I called the vet today and ask him about the faeces and he told me he didn`t find anything, no parasites.I`m still giving her vaseline and the antibiotic(*kanamycine*) once a day. The faeces looks ok to me, she`s eating, drinking.She still have those "convulsions" but not so many like she had the other days. I use JBL microcalcium(dust) and JBL TerraVit as vitamins and minerals but I want to get a liquid calcium supplement to put in the water, can u sugest what should i use? The prolapse looks better to me but she have moments when she`s licking the afected spot. I`m waiting for your opinions.

Good day,
Alex


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

The other day one of my geckos had a prolapse, unfortunetly much worse than yours. you can put vaseline on the area to prevent drying and stop infection. If you really don't have a vet then the vet used a cotton bud to pop artemis's prolapse back in but I wouldn't reccomend it enless you have to. it may go back in by itself if not then you will have to do somethuing about it.


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok then, increase the calcium supps. I use ZOLOCAL D, also I find a low intensity UV can help these guys when they are deficient


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi guys, long time no see. I didn`t post anything so far because i didn`t find a good vet for my little one and i was taking care of her by myself. For those who want to know how`s my leo doing , i want to let you know she`s fine. The little one is growing fast, now she`s eating a lot, the poo looks ok, no convulsions since i increased the calcium that i dust on her food. I`ve compared the pics i`v took back then with this new ones and i think it doesn`t look the same, i`m talking about the prolapse. I palpate the affected area every day with vaseline. What dou you think about the new pics? Is she getting better?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

as long as its pooping okay, and its getting better, i think she'll be ok! lookin better anyway.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

looks a lot better 
Well done


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

vickylolage said:


> looks a lot better
> Well done


Thank you, i`ll do my best in keeping my little one in good health.


----------



## sup3r_k (Dec 23, 2008)

aw that looks soo much better  well done


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

well done I had wondered how this little one was doing...
I hope she continues to make her recovery xxx


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

It really annoys me how you get the first you posts of people who think they know what it is, what the outcome will be etc etc. Saying she'll deffo die... its irriversable.

You are not qualified, don't state your am. opinion as medical fact.


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

CB89 said:


> It really annoys me how you get the first you posts of people who think they know what it is, what the outcome will be etc etc. Saying she'll deffo die... its irriversable.
> 
> You are not qualified, don't state your am. opinion as medical fact.



I am trying to understand what u`ve just sad and i dont think i can. So, if u can write the same post again but just a little bit simplistic. my english is not so good after all, i`m romanian. Thank you


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

shakw0n said:


> I am trying to understand what u`ve just sad and i dont think i can. So, if u can write the same post again but just a little bit simplistic. my english is not so good after all, i`m romanian. Thank you


Saying that on the first page people stated that your little one would die without a vet, and listed what would happen.

But as lotte said this was not the case.

The people on the first page are amateurs, and have no grounds to say what they did, and as a result made wrong judgments and made you think your gecko would die.

Glad to see your gecko is in good health now.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

think he is complaining about those who said prolapse is fatal and that they are not qualified to say so 
cred ca este complaining despre cei care au spus prolapse este fatal şi că acestea nu sunt calificate pentru a spune acest lucru .... Am probleme cu înţelegere-l prea


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok, now i understand, thank you SleepyD 
I`m really happy for my little one i`m so glad she`s doing much better now. Active all the time, eating a lot, poo-ing ok(like a healthy leo) But i`m still concerned because i`v read some links where its says that the prolapse could reappear in time. I hope everything will turn out good for my little angel. She a big girl now and i love her very much! 
Thanks to all those who answer my questions and give their time for this thread (special thanks to Lotte, SleepyD, rodneyvet and the rest of the guys who advice me in whats best for my leo) 
I will let u know how`s my little one doing and i will post new pics soon! Thanks again guys and here is little Milka growing up who wants to say "THANK YOU!"


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> think he is complaining about those who said prolapse is fatal and that they are not qualified to say so
> cred ca este complaining despre cei care au spus prolapse este fatal şi că acestea nu sunt calificate pentru a spune acest lucru .... Am probleme cu înţelegere-l prea


Cheers for going to that effort mate, even if it was just for me having a moan :devil:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

no problem Shakw0n and glad to hear she is doing better ~ Buna treaba cu Leo : victory:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Wonderful news 

She is looking just beautiful, glad everything is going well at least for now! Animals like to keep us on ours toes 
Lotte***


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

Always a pleasure : victory:


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi guys!
Long time no see.
Just wanted to show u some new pics with my little angel and let u know that she`s doin fine. Didn`t forgot those who helped me and my leo with the problem she had back then.
This is Milka after 9 months.

 

 

 

 

 

 

Best regards,
Alex


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

:2thumb: she's looking good Alex ~ welldone you :no1:


----------



## nid_queen (Mar 4, 2009)

Well done she looks in fantastic health! Good on you for sticking with it and treating her. She is very pretty!


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Now, i know it`s not the right place to post this pics, but i just want someone to sex my 2 other leos, someone who has breed leos before and can make the difference between a male and a female.
If they are male and female i`ll try to breed them next month.
So please help me.
I bought this one as a male(in the first and second pic it`s the same leo)

 

 

And this one, i bought it as a female

 


So, what do u think guys?
And btw, i keep them together since i bought them for about one year

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

hi Alex ~ although the top one has faint pores/dips there's no waxy/oily secretion and I'm afraid imo they're both females hun


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks SleepyD, in this case i have to buy a strong male for my ladies :blush:
I was hoping you would say male and female...but, what can i do
Can u belive i was living all that time with the impresion that the first one was a male?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

shakw0n said:


> Thanks SleepyD, in this case i have to buy a strong male for my ladies :blush:


good luck and don't forget to post pics when you get him :2thumb:


> I was hoping you would say male and female...but, what can i do


-ar putea răspunde că, dar ar fi nepoliticos :lol2:




> Can u belive i was living all that time with the impresion that the first one was a male?


it happens hun ~ better luck next time : victory:


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> good luck and don't forget to post pics when you get him :2thumb:


I sure will : victory:


SleepyD said:


> -ar putea răspunde că, dar ar fi nepoliticos :lol2:


I laugh at this one:cheers:





SleepyD said:


> it happens hun ~ better luck next time : victory:


Hope so!:notworthy:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya Alex!

Just wanted to say, it's great to see pictures of your little girl looking so well and gorgeous too 

Well done with them and keep up the good work 

Best wishes
Lotte***


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Lotte, glad to hear from you.
Thanks : victory:


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Can someone tell me what`s the ideal tank size for housing 2 leos in it?
Thanks


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

shakw0n said:


> Can someone tell me what`s the ideal tank size for housing 2 leos in it?
> Thanks


hiya ~ for two leo's I'd go for a minimum of 3' x 1' (90cm x 30cm)


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks D
I started to make and sell custom made acrylic enclosures for tarantulas a few months ago. And now someone asked me if i can make this kind of enclosures for reptiles. She asked me whats the ideal size for 2 leos.
I was thinking to make the cage a lil bit smaller than u specified. Is it ok if i`ll make it 27.6" x 15.7" (70x40cm) ? Because acrylic sheets tend to bend in time from the heat.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

shakw0n said:


> Is it ok if i`ll make it 27.6" x 15.7" (70x40cm) ? Because acrylic sheets tend to bend in time from the heat.


well 90cm x 30cm = floor area of 2700 and the size you've described gives a floor area of 2800 so with the extra width making up for the length it should be fine hun : victory:
good luck with the build and don't forget we want pictures :2thumb:


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the info
i`ll post some pics when i`ll finish it.
But till then i could show u my last 3 arboreal cages i made for 3 avics, but only if it`s ok to post them in this thread.


----------

